# Help! My goats got into some grain!



## Goatgirl47 (Aug 22, 2015)

My brother accidentally left the gate of our goat/chicken pasture unlocked. Well, Magnolia figured out months ago that if she pushed hard against the gate with her head or nose, she could open it. Kendall jumps up against the gate to open it if it is unlocked. So, that's what one of them did. And it happened that my brother had also left the door to our stanchion room open, and our stanchion room has a door that leads to another room where we store some of our cows' grain, alfalfa, minerals and chaffhaye. That room also leads into the main part of our barn, where we store our chicken feed. Well, all three goats went straight to the barn. Magnolia was standing in the stanchion doorway when I found her, and she had grain powder all over her mouth.  I found Penelope and Kendall gorging themselves with chicken food. They also had grain all over their mouths. I pulled them back into their pasture, locked the gate, and ran inside to get baking soda. When I came back I massaged all three of them, which they enjoyed immensely, and then I gave them baking soda. Magnolia and Penelope ate a good bit, but Kendall refused it, so I had to put some on her mouth and of course that made her lick it off.

All that happened about a half hour ago. Is there anything else I can do?


ETA, I just remembered that I posted a thread a couple weeks ago with the same problem - except Kendall was the one who got into the grain - but, still, any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Aug 22, 2015)

how are they doing?  have no experience with this myself but hope others will

@OneFineAcre, @Goat Whisperer


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 22, 2015)

I've never had to deal with that
@babsbag  had a goat get to much feed recently
You should read her post


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 22, 2015)

I haven't dealt with it either.

Read over the link I put in your other thread. Babs has a good post in there too.
http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/help-my-goat-got-into-our-barn.31681/


----------



## Hens and Roos (Aug 23, 2015)

how are they doing today?


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Aug 23, 2015)

Thank you all for the advice. They are all acting normal, I'm so glad! The only thing different is that Kendalls poop is a little runny.


----------

